# using spurs



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Use them...don't use them, makes no difference to me.

My only hang-up is that I feel people should know _how_ and _why_ to use them before sticking them on their boots.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I use them to help reinforce my leg. But pretty much only on one horse who gets excited about what he does, and cares more about winning than I do. : p
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't think they are necessary. I believe that you should be able to direct your horse with your body and communication. Buck Brannaman is a good example of directing with your feet without coming in contact with the horses ribs or shoulder. Of course to start you might need to, but eventually he can cross his arms, close his eyes, and direct with his feet and he knows exactly what his horse is doin.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They're supposed to be an extension of your heels and used to reinforce commands and direct finer movement in the horse, _not_ to gouge them and make them go forward.

If you want to wear them, get the proper instruction first. If you're trail riding, you don't need them. What you_ need_ is a properly trained horse and rider team.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Heels down, Great leg control, or don't even think about spurs. If you can't ride with out them I would suggest training not spurs. If you are looking for quicker response with less pressure then that's what they do. But if you don't have GREAT leg control its not fair to your horse to wear them. I wear spurs they are a good tool for someone who know how and when to use them.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Excuse me if I am being presumptuous, please. I don't gouge with spurs. I ask with leg first, and if I get no response, I use the spur to give added pressure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I know different uses of spurs, I was just talking about in general. haha!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Deschutes said:


> Excuse me if I am being presumptuous, please. I don't gouge with spurs. I ask with leg first, and if I get no response, I use the spur to give added pressure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never stated you did. Spurs aren't necessary for trail riding, which is what I'm presuming the OP is thinking about doing, since he put the thread in Trail Riding.

If he has a recalcitrant horse who won't go forward he doesn't need spurs, but the horse and perhaps rider need more training.


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

I wear spurs with my horse. He has only been worked for less then a year. I only use the spurs if he is acting up- refusing to do as I ask or backing up. I board at a barn with a trainer who has been training horses from start to finish for over 50 years. So he taught me how to properly use them and when.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Uh huh, how long have YOU been riding? You don't use spurs with a horse when they're 'acting up'. Your trainer sounds like a real piece of work.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay, my apologies. I thought you were directing it at me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

imo spurs should be for refining, NOT of reinforcing. thats what a crop/whip is for !


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

" You don't use spurs with a horse when they're 'acting up'"

That is not necessarily true. There are horses that a swift punch with the spurs, when they are acting up, will settle them down faster than any thing else. And others that if you'd punch them with a spur when they are acting up, will dump you in a heart beat. And there are horses that you simply can not use them on, period, no way, no how, never.

Some horses simply do better with their use and others do not. I prefer not to use them, but I have a couple that need them.

They are especially helpful with some folks with very short legs or very weak legs.

"spurs should be for refining, NOT of reinforcing. That's what a crop/whip is for"

Not necessarily, some horse will blow completely up with the use of a crop/whip, but a spur works just fine. In fact, I see a lot more that will blow from the whip, than from a spur.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to use spurs but no longer do. I actually lost one about 15 years ago, never replaced it, never used the other one again and have never missed having them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I dare someone to ride Ronan for an hour without spurs/a whip/kid-kicking and be able to walk normally afterwards. 


Ha!

Anyways. Spurs are for refinement of aids. I have no problem with them so long as they are used properly. We are working on Ronan being more responsive, but it is a long road. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I dare someone to ride Ronan for an hour without spurs/a whip/kid-kicking and be able to walk normally afterwards.
> 
> 
> Ha!
> ...


LOL
I don't generally use spurs, but I have met a few horses where they were beneficial to both training and my leg muscles.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I ride with spurs when I'm in lessons working with courses, or when I'm competing. When I'm schooling at home spurs come off, and so does the martingale. In lessons spurs are used as refinement, putting his body where I want it, martingale is 'just in case' (and because it's a pain in the butt to remove from my breastplate...). Would I use them on trails? No way. I don't think I would need them... I'm sure there are some people who DO need them, but _most_ horses should not need them on the trail.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> I dare someone to ride Ronan for an hour without spurs/a whip/kid-kicking and be able to walk normally afterwards.
> 
> 
> Ha!
> ...


I've ridden a few that don't listen until you show them your spurs are on. After that they are angels for the rest of the ride.


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok first my horse is very hot headed. I don't abuse my horse with spurs. The crop doesn't work on him, instead he rears up or crow kicks every time you use a crop on him. The spurs are much more effective and I ONLY use them if I need to! I use leg pressure the rest of the time. And like someone said above about their horse, once trigger knows I have them on he generally minds like a perfect angel the rest of the time. I'd much rather wear the spurs and not need them, then need them and not have them- in example when he freaked with a crop and ended up me on the ground and him stepping on my leg. I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but in my opinion to each there own and I was just voicing my opinion on whether I agree with spurs or not. I didn't mean to cause an argument.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Refinement or extension of leg for subtle cues - not for discipline or aids to get the horse to move - horse should be doing all movements prior to introduction to spurs. But then there's this situation...

I bought a big horse from a smaller woman who used them because she simply didn't have enough leg/strength/patience to get him to listen...she sold him to me - not because anything was wrong with him, he was just too much horse under her size-wise. He was a box truck and just wanted to eat grass all day.

Now it took me almost three years to teach him to go in a plain snaffle (was on a long shanked curb) and to listen to my leg without spurs. Not a mean bone in his body and a super attitude for anything. He was just like a freight train with no go. If a turn was coming up, you had to start turning a mile before hand just to get him around. He was what I would call a horse that was dulled out from his bit AND his spurs.

The first year I squeezed and squeezed on him with my leg and had more charlie horses than I've had regular horses in my lifetime (and that is a lot) - teaching and rewarding even the smallest amount of yield. Want to have calves, thighs and buns of steel? Forget Suzanne Somers thigh burner. Get a horse with dulled sides and mouth and work with that!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Darrin said:


> I've ridden a few that don't listen until you show them your spurs are on. After that they are angels for the rest of the ride.


I have ridden horses like that. 

I have some spurs somewhere. I would hate to have to find where I put them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wear spurs... they jingle when I walk.....It's a really cool sound...

Really though... I don't gouge or jab with them, I barely roll them to get a response... a simple flap of the fender will get him moving, a cluck of the tongue will get more out of him and just a roll of the spur will either slow him down, stop him, speed him up, or push his rear end underneath himself...

When used properly they are a terrific aid...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I always ride in spurs, they are an extension of my leg, you don't kick, it is a press of the heel when the horse is dull or ignoring your leg. Works great when you can feel the horse's back muscle hollowing out underneath you, a press with a spur will encourage him to lift it. As for getting them to move faster, sorry, don't know about that, I use more calf, a crop or a cluck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

mollymay said:


> Ok first my horse is very hot headed. I don't abuse my horse with spurs. The crop doesn't work on him, instead he rears up or crow kicks every time you use a crop on him. The spurs are much more effective and I ONLY use them if I need to! I use leg pressure the rest of the time. And like someone said above about their horse, once trigger knows I have them on he generally minds like a perfect angel the rest of the time. I'd much rather wear the spurs and not need them, then need them and not have them- in example when he freaked with a crop and ended up me on the ground and him stepping on my leg. I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but in my opinion to each there own and I was just voicing my opinion on whether I agree with spurs or not. I didn't mean to cause an argument.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Not going to get into it on here, but you should definitely try to desensitize him to the crop. Even if you don't need to use it regularly, he's either had bad experiences with the crop and needs to re-learn that it's not a monster, or he's just being a cow and needs to learn to deal with it.


----------



## foxhuntcowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

I only use when necessary and it's to help the horse, gouging them is not cool nor is whipping.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Refinement of a cue. That is all. Subtle cue. Pressing with less pressure to get the desired result. I can move my leg half an inch back to push the hip more with a spur rather than move them two inches back to differentiate like I would in a dull boot heel. Things like that.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Just another tool... And only as ignorant/cruel as the tool wearing them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't wear them because, well, currently I don't need them on either horse i ride. I can breathe them up a gait. but, I don't trust my leg to be 100% reliable, so best for me not to use them.

I carry a whip, or use the mecate if the hrose baulks and I need to up the pressure fast. Sometimes, with regulary english reins, whipping the looped extra rein back and forth ont eh wither or neck area will be a good motivator to a hrose that is dulled out to the leg/spur.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> If you're trail riding, you don't need them. What you_ need_ is a properly trained horse and rider team.


Not sure I agree with the first part (although I do agree with the second).

Of course, you don't "need" spurs on trail, but you could as easily argue you don't "need" spurs at all.

I used to ride in spurs all the time. Ring, trail, competition, whatever. I have very long legs. They hang well below the horse. Call me lazy, but I didn't like that I have to move my leg so much when I needed heel contact. A long shank spur allowed me to minimize the movement of my leg to cue the horse. Using a spur instead of my heel also meant that significantly less pressure was needed to give the same cue. I barely moved my foot/leg to cause a light brush on the horse. This approach was just as valid on trail as it was anywhere else we rode.

Interestingly, I believe that my use of spurs is a big reason I no longer "need" them. They trained me to use minimal cues and also trained my horse that a slight movement is all that's needed. So I guess you could say that disagreeing with the first quoted sentence led to the fulfillment of the second quoted sentence.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^ A follow up from me on that thought, I think in an environment as stimulating as the trail you would want as many tools in your toolbox as you can. Don't want to go flying off from a scary looking bush monster and not be able to get those hindquarters disengaged because that horse doesn't feel your leg. If you're like me you have gummy worm horses too, they'll bend their nose every direction but that doesn't mean their shoulder is gonna follow.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I didn't use spurs for many years. Then, one day I had an epiphany. I had a mustang I was training. I was getting frustrated and thinking he just was not very bright, because he wouldn't learn certain things like turning on the hind quarters and side-pass with any precision. One day I put on a set of spurs, on the advice of my dad, just to see if it made any difference. Night and day! Suddenly that little mustang was the most willing and obedient riding partner one could have. He did everything I asked with as much precision as I wanted, and nothing more than a touch was needed. Turns out he was brighter than I was, but once I had spurs on, he changed his attitude. It greatly improved our relationship and both of us enjoyed our time together much more. 

As the years have passed, I have found the use of spurs in training to help immensely. Horses tend to be more willing to try, more responsive, quicker to learn, and more obedient over the long haul. Learning to use spurs properly has not only help me with my horse training, but has made me a better trainer.

I will admit that there was a break-in period for me, and my little mustang got the brunt of it. After years of hitting hard with a heel when I needed to emphasize a cue, it took some time to get the "feel" of using spurs correctly. Now it is unusual for me to ride without them. I use a medium rowel "rodeo" spur.

For those who say a spur is for one thing and not another, I disagree. A spur is what you need it to be when you need it. It can be a touch cue, it can be a punishment, it can be a nice rub against the ribs. It's no different than your calf, your heel, your crop, or the end of your reins. It is just a tool and you use the tool you feel the most comfortable using. It's all the same to the horse. Personally, I don't carry a crop, quirt, whip, or anything of the kind. Don't need it. A touch with the spurs tells the horse everything I need to communicate, when we "need to talk".

As for using spurs on the trail, there is no general rule that can cover "the trail", simply because there are a lot of different kinds of "trail ride". Try whopping your horse with the reins when you have a pack horse lead in your other hand. Sometimes a quick jab with the spurs will get a reluctant horse through an obstacle quickly and easily, that otherwise could become a major disaster, especially when you have other horses following, such as pack animals. 

I watched a great video recently of a man riding an arena trail event with no bridle on the horse, just a neck rope. It was inspirational to watch them work together. No bridle, nothing on the horse's head at all, just a neck rope...and spurs. 




For me, it's better to have them and not need them, than to need them and not have them. There are no "one size fits all" rules on any of this stuff.


----------



## tailskidwest (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree with all that point out a spur is a tool and like any tool, if you don't know how to use it, leave it in the toolbox. If you can't keep your legs quiet, don't use them. If you can't keep your heels down, don't use them. Your first ride with spurs, don't use them .... prove you can keep them off the horse. Learn how to touch, tickle and roll the spurs. Spurs are used to reinforce cues and "excite" the horse. The horse needs to be introduced to spurs or you may find they "excite" him too much! I have horses that don't need spurs, some that do if you want them to respond quicker. Even have one that tests me to see if I'm wearing spurs. He will wait till I tickle him with a spur, then I don't have to use them after that, if I don't tickle him he is a real dead head. The moral of the story is, "if you don't know which end of the screwdriver to use for a hammer, don't use the tool"!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

tailskidwest said:


> He will wait till I tickle him with a spur, then I don't have to use them after that, if I don't tickle him he is a real dead head.


 
LOL, completely off topic, but this made something pop into my head. I once borrowed by Brother's cutting bred horse because mine was lame or I didn't have a trailer to get him to where I was going or something, I don't really remember.

I didn't bother to put my spurs on my boots thinking that Snuffy wouldn't need them because he's a cow-eating sunovagun and very well trained. Well, I ended up having an incredibly frustrating day because I guess Snuffy mistook me for Jason's 8 year old daughter (who is the one who rides him most...and the only other person who had ever ridden him besides Jason) and was nothing but an old plug all day long. On one hand, I was aggravated because I had a hard time getting him to watch a cow for me, but on the other hand, I was reminded of the things that make him an awesome horse for kids/beginners to ride.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you everybody for your input. I was told be the Gentleman that has been helping me renew myself with horses. He said I needed to learn how to use them so 
that I would not need to use them. The way he put it was that horses are very smart 
and in most cases smarter than most men. He says if I learn to use them correctly
and use them with the horses I ride that they will know before you get in the saddle you have them on. He says that is like looking them in the eye and telling them that
we are riding today and I expect you to do what I tell you. That after they learn what spurs are you don't need to use them but you still need to ware them. Yes the first thing he did was take one in his hand and just barely poke me in the side so I would know that you don't need to kick the far out of them but more or less just a touch will do.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I wear spurs - doesn't mean I need them or use them - but I wear them.

My little black horse doesn't really need them - he's very responsive to leg and voice and seat - but I still wear them. 

It only takes a minute to put them on before a ride. They're hardly an inconvenience, they don't get in the way, and (like I said) I really don't ever use them.

But I'd rather have them, than find myself in a situation where I WISH I had them.:wink:


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim Andy, sounds like not a terrible peron to gain some perspective from.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I wear spurs with every horse I ride. That doesn't mean I use them with every horse I ride. 

Spurs shouldn't ever be _needed_ but only helpful for a moment. My trainer emphasizes the need for leg control to wear spurs, and to be honest, I felt pretty special when she told me I could wear them! I think thats how it should be, and I don't like to see complete newbies with them on. If a horse has spurs banging on his sides every stride, then he will become desensitized to it, and completely obliterate the point for spurs.

So that is my two cents. I think my opinion has been reiterated here a lot. Sorry!


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

To those that think they should always be worn, whether used or not.

Let me remind you, there are horses out there that will unload you, in a heart beat, if you do wear them(whether you use them or not). Much better to evaluate the horse's need for them before hand. Much better to be safe than sorry. Better to have a plug for a day, than a trip to the grave yard. Those that will unload you, do not do it gently. They mean to hurt you, and will often times come after you, after they dump you.

Two of the best trained horses I know of, are that way. They dumped their riders then pawed the living day lights out of them. It's a wonder they survived. From the time they were dumped until they sold them, the horses never responded well. The new owners had no problem at all with the horses, without spurs.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

gypsygirl said:


> imo spurs should be for refining, NOT of reinforcing. thats what a crop/whip is for !


A LOT of people don't carry a whip around while they ride, you know.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't wear spurs. I have never had a pair on. That is probably a hole in MY training but it is most likely a piece of equipment I will go without.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I never saw a need for them. If an owner wants to ride their horse with spurs they can do it on their own time, I don't train with them. Growing up I was told if I couldn't get the horse to do what I wanted with my heel, voice, and seat then I wasn't doing it right. I've had lessons and been taught how to use them I just don't. I'm also too lazy to switch them onto whatever pair of boots I'm wearing. I have taught lessons with kids using them. As long as they're not abusing the horse with them it's fine, but you shouldn't need them to get your horse listening or under control.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

bbsmfg3 said:


> Let me remind you, there are horses out there that will unload you, in a heart beat, if you do wear them(whether you use them or not). Much better to evaluate the horse's need for them before hand. Much better to be safe than sorry. Better to have a plug for a day, than a trip to the grave yard...
> 
> Sure, there are some horses that will buck if you bump them with spurs, but those are generally horses who are 1) untrained for spurs and never had them used before, 2) mean spirited critters who just want to hurt people...but if that's the case, then spurs are the least of that horse/rider's problem, 3) extremely sensitive horses being ridden by too-aggressive riders, or 4) horses who have been mistreated by someone in spurs at some point in their history.
> 
> ...


Wow, if those were two of the best trained horses, then I shudder to think what you might call a poorly trained horse :shock:. The instant one of my "well trained" horses bucked me off and then proceeded to paw me while I was on the ground, then that horse would be meeting a bullet.

But, maybe I just expect more of a "well trained" horse than other folks :?.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Smrobs we only have 1 like button and I wanted to like your comment 2 times.


----------



## ZipSilkyMachine (Feb 11, 2013)

I feel that correct usage of spurs by a knowledgable rider who is trained in their usage is perfectly acceptable. For instance, I NEVER used to ride with spurs until I bought my first horse. He was a Western Pleasure show horse and relied completely on spur cues and neck reining. He is able to be ridden with no bridle and just guided by leg and spur. Because of his extensive training with spurs and their cues, I have to ride him using spurs. Of course, I could probably go through through time and training to make him responsive to certain cues without spurs, but frankly, he is quite unresponsive to cues to lope or canter if I decide to push him out if I do not use spurs. It makes riding for me much easier and efficient and it is easier for him as well since he clearly understands exactly what I am asking. I just have to use a small, dull spur on him. My cues are extremely light and with the slightest touch of my spur(s) he knows exactly what I want. Sure, I CAN ride him without spurs, it's not like he'll just stand there, but they make it much easier to get the message across. It's like anything. Spurs can be abused, crops can be abused, bits and reins can be abused, lunge whips can be abused, and the use of our hands can be abused. All of the above are aids to send cues and all of them can be used both correctly and incorrectly.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

You should absolutely learn how to ride without spurs first. You should be able to control your horse without the use of them. I like to look at spurs as "power steering" for your horse. They are an extension of your leg that should be used only to get more precise movements out of your horse. I grew up trail riding, and never ever even considered using spurs (nor did I need them), but now that I am showing in cutting, I have realized how valuable they can be to maximize your performance, in instances where you need to make a quick turn, take off very quickly, etc...So, if used properly, I believe they can be a valuable asset.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

cowgirlnay said:


> You should absolutely learn how to ride without spurs first. You should be able to control your horse without the use of them. I like to look at spurs as "power steering" for your horse. They are an extension of your leg that should be used only to get more precise movements out of your horse. I grew up trail riding, and never ever even considered using spurs (nor did I need them), but now that I am showing in cutting, I have realized how valuable they can be to maximize your performance, in instances where you need to make a quick turn, take off very quickly, etc...So, if used properly, I believe they can be a valuable asset.


Absolutely......try getting a snappy rollback without spurs....pffft! :wink:

When I 'graduated' to my first pair of rowled spurs.....wow! It turned a heavy sided oaf into a snappy easy to ride horse......I'm not really into banging on a horses side and nagging him all day because I think spurs are cruel and wont wear em. If a horse is properly introduced to spurs and they are used appropriately, eventually you don't need to use em, they just hang of the heel of your boot.....I probably touch my horse once with the spurs during a half an hour ride.....maybe twice:wink:


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

MY concern with spurs is that they often get used when the rider does not intend to use to them especially in trail situations. I'll give some examples. You are riding through some brush and a limb catches your leg and causes the spur to dig into your horses side. You are mounting and your mount is startled and it causes you to catch him in the side or rump with your spur. Some one pushes past you on the trail and brushes your leg shoving it into your horse. In each of these cases you are not planning to spur your horse but I'm not sure he will understand it was just an accident. 
I can see them used as training tools in certain circumstances but I think that habitual use of them is like habitual use of a tiedown , just a crutch to cover up a poor training job or rider.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

If I had a horse that reacted to every little nudge and twitch, I wouldn't be wearing spurs, most likely at all. Having gone 25+ years without wearing them, it's only my latest horse that had me learn how to use them. 

Some of you may have met one of his kind before... Walking through the bush, he'll spy a gap between two trees and figure he can fit through it simply because his head can. He'll make it through that gap and you can almost hear the "POP" as the last of his large **** comes through. Handy for loading him into sardine cans for trailers, but not so great if you're yacking away with your riding buddies and let him pick his own route through the brush, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

G8tdh0rse said:


> MY concern with spurs is that they often get used when the rider does not intend to use to them especially in trail situations.


My horses know when I'm asking for movement and bump them with a spur and when they just poked because of a branch or a rock face pushes my leg into them. There is a definite difference and the horses quickly learn what that difference is.

Heck I'm sure that as I ride down the trail, just working my ankles, pointing my toes, the kind of stuff I do to keep my legs from stiffening up, the horses get bumped occasionally with the spur and they ignore that. But when they feel me lay a leg against their side, and gradually roll a spur against them, There is no misunderstanding.

Of course the old axiom still exist. You ask the horse lightly, if no response, you ask a little stronger, if no response then you bump hard. Most of the time, my horses have responded with just the light pressure of my lower leg being pressed against their side. If the spurs come into play, they have been ignoring me.


----------

